# Person of Interest



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Person of Interest_ - Watching it now. I like it. Best new idea in a while.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure yet.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Now that's been on for a while wondering what people think? I like it, it is now one of my favorites, neat premise. Sometimes I think the story line is develop too quickly though.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I like it. One of the few new shows I enjoy. The writers are doing a good job developing the characters and story line. Last night's episode brought back a former POI (and a possible love interest for John Reese) and revealed Mr. Finch isn't as smart as he thinks he is. CBS has a good thing going with this one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We like this one too. Last nights certainly was interesting, lost a bit of geek cred for the way too fast WPA hacking, would have worked if the guy was still using WEP or unlocked (plausible) but don't think I've ever seen the Pringles can trick used on a TV show


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> We like this one too. Last nights certainly was interesting, lost a bit of geek cred for the way too fast WPA hacking, would have worked if the guy was still using WEP or unlocked (plausible) but don't think I've ever seen the Pringles can trick used on a TV show


I don't get too picky about the reality of things like that because the speed at which all the geek gear runs is way faster then real life anyway. But I did giggle when he pulled out the Pringles can. I think the fact that they almost never fully close the door on a story allows them to bring almost anyone back at anytime either as an ally or nemesis, last night definitely left the nemesis door open!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Haven't seen last night's yet. But overall this is a good show with a lot of possibilities and the ability to track a fairly long run if handled right.

Don "certainly it's a show of interest" Bolton


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm going to have to try the Pringles gimmick.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"jagrim" said:


> I'm going to have to try the Pringles gimmick.


It can work. It just creates a directional high-gain antenna out of the antennae you are currently using.

As for the show, I like it. Good little twists and the characters are developing nicely.

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What I'm happiest about is that this show's ratings have moved out of the "iffy" range. And I think they'll stay solid.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm liking the show. Ben Linus and Jesus make a good crime fighting team.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"BosFan" said:


> I don't get too picky about the reality of things like that because the speed at which all the geek gear runs is way faster then real life anyway. But I did giggle when he pulled out the Pringles can. I think the fact that they almost never fully close the door on a story allows them to bring almost anyone back at anytime either as an ally or nemesis, last night definitely left the nemesis door open!


Actually, I was just listening to a podcast that went more into the WPS vulnerability, and there are some ISPs that set all the PINs to 12345670 so a program like reaver can crack it immediately, so it technically is possible.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have enjoyed it from the beginning. I am hoping for more of the Finch back story to emerge.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

This show has been on my series list from day one and has evolved into a very good show as mentioned.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

there is a new player in town, who is she? she called him harrold....


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Seems Finch has an equal on the dark side. She knows his name because she got a head start I'm thinking. Finch will learn all about her, I'm sure.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

We like this show a lot. Hope it lasts. 

Anyone else think that Reese is very similar to Jack Reacher in the Lee Child books? 

IMO, it is almost uncanny how similar their personalities are if you have read the Lee Child books.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I like it. I am not too picky about the reality either. However I do not think most people have a clue how much they are being tracked online. (I am sure the techie bunch here are aware though).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

As long as they don't bring in a recurring villain I'll watch, However it sounds like that is what they plan. 

Do they really think that a recurring villain or multipart episodes does anything but drive away viewers?

I suspect that they do know some viewers don't really like two parters. I notice that the guide does not show part one of two or part two of two lately. My suspicion is that they know viewers that watch every show, rerun or not won't care. And they believe that people like me that have watched most of part one will be locked in to watch part two. Not true by the way.

Anymore than I can be bothered to watch a show the keeps moving around or has breaks in the season to be replaced by other things. Those verminous programmers at the networks that do those tricks should all be infested with ringworm and Lice.

Obviously they seem to to believe that the Sheeple that watch their shows will stay for anything.

Cheers


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It seemed to me like that they are going to have recurring "challenges" from both the feds and the female computer genius, but if it is like most CBS procedurals they'll bring those back just occasionally. And if it is like most CBS procedurals, "two parters" are reserved for times when a story just needs to be developed over a longer time or to have a cliff hanger at seasons end, both of which aren't used that often.

Initially the show's ratings were marginal for CBS (if on NBC, of course it would have been the miracle savior). But I think CBS will give them a renewal if they get through the February Sweeps at the same level as this first Thursday. That would determine what might happen at the end of the season with regard to villains and a cliff hanger.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have liked it from the start. You cant get to picky on the tech issues as most people dont know a 8 pin dip is not a transmitter.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Reese is similar to Jack Reacher. But he is also similar to all the CIA protagonist characters that are out lately: Mitch Rapp, Scot Horvath, etc. Makes me love the show!! In fact, that's what kept me from the first episode. It is like watching the books I read come to life in a way that still keeps the integrity of the stories and character intact.

I also enjoy seeing Paige Turco. She's always been one of my favorite TV actresses.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

PCampbell said:


> I have liked it from the start. You cant get to picky on the tech issues as most people dont know a 8 pin dip is not a transmitter.


But I have had those stuck to the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

balboadave said:


> But I have had those stuck to the bottom of my shoe.





PCampbell said:


> I have liked it from the start. You cant get to picky on the tech issues as most people dont know a 8 pin dip is not a transmitter.


I agree. Also the fact that doing all that walking would not break a REAL transmitter. I wish they had used a bit more than a IC chip. Where is the power, antenna? Logically makes no sense. But when does scripted TV ever make much sense. Also the WPA hacking. NO ONE can hack a WEP little alone a WPA network that quick. Then have a user-friendly UI. Um no. But I did like the episode none the less. I've really liked the show.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I agree. Also the fact that doing all that walking would not break a REAL transmitter. I wish they had used a bit more than a IC chip. Where is the power, antenna? Logically makes no sense. But when does scripted TV ever make much sense. Also the WPA hacking. NO ONE can hack a WEP little alone a WPA network that quick. Then have a user-friendly UI. Um no. But I did like the episode none the less. I've really liked the show.


Not the WPA key, but right now in real life for most newer wifi routers, the WPA/WPA2 passcode is irrelevant to getting connected.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I also enjoy seeing Paige Turco.


So do I. Yummy!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

xmguy said:


> I agree. Also the fact that doing all that walking would not break a REAL transmitter. I wish they had used a bit more than a IC chip. Where is the power, antenna? Logically makes no sense. But when does scripted TV ever make much sense. Also the WPA hacking. NO ONE can hack a WEP little alone a WPA network that quick. Then have a user-friendly UI. Um no. But I did like the episode none the less. I've really liked the show.


They can be hacked fairly quickly by the right people. Especially when someone sets their password to something easy.

Forget the user friendly UI how about the IP addresses starting with 623 or 429 and having 5 octets. It's TV, you're supposed to let that stuff slide.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> So do I. Yummy!




This was one of those shows we started recording at the beginning, but waited a while before watching. Once we started watching last month when we had 2 weeks of reruns, we went through all of the episodes rather quickly.

Like the concept but it took a few episodes for my wife who hated "Ben" to get into it. But now it has become a regular show for us.

Next up to try is Unforgettable.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> This was one of those shows we started recording at the beginning, but waited a while before watching. Once we started watching last month when we had 2 weeks of reruns, we went through all of the episodes rather quickly.
> 
> Like the concept but it took a few episodes for my wife who hated "Ben" to get into it. But now it has become a regular show for us.
> 
> Next up to try is Unforgettable.


Other than watching Poppy Montgomery - for the male viewers - that show is entirely "Forgettable".

Good concept - very poor execution. I can't stand the character they have her portraying.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

This series is starting to loose it's sense of reality. In the show's short run Reese has been tortured, beaten, cut, stabbed, and shot yet he recovers in a very short amount of time. Last night's episode is a good example. Reese was hit on the head with a crow bar, roughed up, and placed in the trunk of a car that was set ablaze. Yet he escaped and recovered fully before the next commercial. Perhaps Finch should make Reese a "Person of Interest" and find out what drugs he's using. :sure:


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

Good Show. It keeps the wife and my attention. It's a lot better the most of the others. It has a home in my DVR Recordings.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> This series is starting to loose it's sense of reality.


Yeah, it's one thing for him to get into a fight/shootout with 3-4 guys and come out of it than what happened last night. First, he had to come to, then look around his body, find a flashlight, then find a tool and then get out of the trunk all while the car was on fire. Really???

Of course I can overlook all that if they keep bring back Paige Turco.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> Yeah, it's one thing for him to get into a fight/shootout with 3-4 guys and come out of it than what happened last night. First, he had to come to, then look around his body, find a flashlight, then find a tool and then get out of the trunk all while the car was on fire. Really???
> 
> Of course I can overlook all that if they keep bring back Paige Turco.


Yeah, but if the series get's renewed Reese will surpass the beatings, shootings, and stabbings Matt Dillon endured over twenty years on Gunsmoke in less then three years!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Reese manages to get "loose" from the car trunk, so he didn't "lose" his life. 

Yes, I agree -- the story lines are becoming rather incredible.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Glenee said:


> Good Show. It keeps the wife and my attention. It's a lot better the most of the others. It has a home in my DVR Recordings.


+1 My wife and I like it too.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Christopher Nolan, who wrote and directed the latest Batman reboots, is behind this show. I think he's even written several of the episodes. You can see the similarities between the main characters. Loners, indestructible, work "in the dark". Heck, they both talk in a whisper. I enjoy the show.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*CBS Renews 18 Primetime Shows for the 2013-2014 Season*



> Freshman hit "Elementary" will join 17 other series as part of the Eye's lineup next season.
> 
> . . . .


SOURCE


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The Merg said:


> It can work. It just creates a directional high-gain antenna out of the antennae you are currently using.
> 
> As for the show, I like it. Good little twists and the characters are developing nicely.
> 
> - Merg


A big yes on the show, still one of my faves. More Paige Turco could only improve things. In love with her since _The Agency_.

And now that _Flashpoint _is done filming, that recurring villian some of you hate will probably come back more often.

But my favorite new addition? Bear. He's awesome, as 11-year olds like to say.

A big no on the Pringles can. It works, but the only way it will really work for long-range wifi is if you have a directional antenna (or another Pringles can) on the other end as well.


----------

